# Corsair H80i Problem



## derHungrige (4. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich hab da n kleines Problem. Und zwar hab ich einem Kumpel seine Corsair H80i Wasserkühlung abgekauft, da er sie nicht brauchte und ich es lustig fand, so etwas zu besitzen. Nun haben sich bei der Montage aber zwei Probeme ergeben.
1. Hab ich (weiß nicht, ob ich dazu zu inkompetent bin oder was auch immer) beim montieren des Radiators die Gewinde eben dieses zerstört, obwohl ich wirklich nur ganz leicht die Schrauben angezogen habe.
2. Hab ich, als ich versucht hab die Lüfterkabel mittel des Zusatzkabels an den CPU-Kühler anzuschließen und einrasten zu lassen, gleich BEIDE Anschlüsse von der Platine abgebrochen, obwohl ich auch hier keine große Kraft ausgeübt habe.    Dadurch kann ich die Corsair Link Funktion für die Lüfter nicht mehr nutzen.

Deshalb meine Frage, ob jemand eine Idee hat, die mir helfen könnte diese Probleme zu beheben. Leider kann ich es nicht zurückschicken, da das Kaufdatum schon zu lange zurückliegt (Februar letzten Jahres), auch wenn ich schon enttäuscht bin, dass man von einer sonst guten Marke wie Corsair zu so einem hohem Preis solche Billig-Wahre untergejubelt bekommt.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. August 2014)

schreib den corsair support an manchmal sind sie sehr kulant, alles andere ist bastel und würde ich eher nicht empfehlen.

und dann am besten vom fachmann einbauen lassen, das schließt dann persönliches versagen aus.

hab nun schon gut 2 dutzend corsair waküs verbaut und mir ist trotz zeitdruck(arbeit) noch nie sowas passiert.

mfg


----------



## derHungrige (4. August 2014)

naja ich bin eig nicht zu dumm um sowas einzubauen und hab auch schon genug andres computerzeug verbaut. Aber ich hab die Schrauben nur handfest angezogen und das Gewinde ist schon im arsch. Sowas kann doch nicht sein bei dem Preis.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. August 2014)

Der Corsair-Support hier im Forum ist 
Erst dort einfach mal einen Fred, wenn dir einer weiterhelfen kann der


----------



## derHungrige (5. August 2014)

Wo find ich denn diesen Fred bzw kannst du mir gleich mal nen Link geben? Ich find bei den Corsair Support Themen nur einen "Bluebeard"


----------

